# 3-29 [Gettin' Crabby]



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Decided to hit the bridge for a short trip last night. Wasn't going to go, but Donnie & Kayla were out there & there was no way I was gonna let Donnie catch a bull without me getting one too. Johnny & I left the apartment a little after 11PM & headed out to Sykes. Eric, a super cool dude from the forum, decided to drive out there to learn how to catch reds from the bridge. The five of us fished a couple hours with not much to show for it. With the wind ripping from the south, it was near impossible to make a good cast into the light. On the casts that did make it to their target, the wind would pick up the slack line & drag the jig across the surface & out of the bite zone. So we resorted to fishing the open side of the bridge. Saw many cruisers, but it was near impossible to get them to eat. Donnie proved that he was the best angler on the bridge when he finally hooked into one on a Kamikaze Vortex Shad. I got one as well, but I'm ashamed to say that I used bait to do it! Donnie hooked me up with a live blue crab. I knew it would get crushed by the first bull that saw it, so I walked the bridge for a couple minutes till I saw one, pitched it out in front of her, & then watched as she hammered it & took off! After releasing her, we only stayed a little while longer before calling it a night. Tonight is Eric's turn!

*
Tally for the night: *

*Donnie:* 36.75'' bull
*Me:* FAT 36.5'' bull
*Eric:* Nada
*Johnny:* Nothin'
*Kayla:* Skunked

Tight lines everyone.


----------



## Donnie24 (Jan 12, 2013)

You would of went home smelling like skunkkkk, if it wasn't for that blue crab lol!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Donnie24 said:


> You would of went home smelling like skunkkkk, if it wasn't for that blue crab lol!


Pshh, you're lucky I even mentioned you in the report ya scrub..... Ready to get beat tonight in a little friendly competition?!


----------



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

Live bait?? You're dead to me.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

What do you say to an offshore fisherman that wins $200,000. catching a Blue Marlin on a live Blackfin Tuna?

No shame in using live bait sometimes.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

panhandleslim said:


> What do you say to an offshore fisherman that wins $200,000. catching a Blue Marlin on a live Blackfin Tuna?
> 
> No shame in using live bait sometimes.


You always know how to brighten my day Slim. Then again, I already went out & redeemed myself last night. Stay tuned for the report.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Waiting patiently.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

panhandleslim said:


> Waiting patiently.


Slim, I'm ashamed of myself. I met the skunk last night after 8 nights of good fishing in a row.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

ThaFish said:


> Slim, I'm ashamed of myself. I met the skunk last night after 8 nights of good fishing in a row.


Even Saban loses once in awhile.


----------

